# I'm thinking this might be my new knife.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've got enough weird stuff. I have over a dozen switchblades alone.

What I always say is, _"What I really need is a jackknife..."_

I do have a "Homefront" but it's a little pricey and heavy to do mundane chores like eat and open boxes. However, if this knife is going to get soaked in gravy it needs to be in the "Field Strip Technology" category. In fact, I think that's the type of blade that is my future.

You guys have any observations?

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A5929E1E47B4478D7AA528344256&ts=1562115210717


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm just gonna shoot you out of spite......you damn knife toting king pin.

your like the mexican talking about how hot he' gonna make my chili with his peppers.....fuq that...immma kill you first you damned whoremonger you.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I dunno... I'm burned out on anything CRKT and I don't even own one. Those knives have no soul.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> I dunno... I'm burned out on anything CRKT and I don't even own one. Those knives have no soul.


One of the advantages I have is that I get these products at half price. For me, this folder would cost 47 dollars. It's getting to the point where any folding knife is getting near to 100 bucks. To that, I have all of the tools to repair and refine any damage or defect. And for the present, my needs seem to be met by this 'Field Strip Technology' addition to folders. I like the Homefront for this reason, it's just on the chunky side and a bit heavier than I like or need.

BTW, I think it better serves the forum if I concentrate on this sub-section of the forum. Oh, I'll read all the news and views, but I feel better about helping out rather than just ranting at the troubles of the world. Sometimes a thread is begun and it just makes me sizzle. I'm calmer talking about knives and how they might help the needs of people learning about prepping.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, guys, that last paragraph is no idle boast. I don't like the mental frame of mind I experience in ranting over topics. I want to contribute something positive.

I'm not well versed on much that goes on in this modern computer driven world, but I have been around knives professionally for 23 years. I can tell what folder you're carrying by the shape of the pocket clip. I used to just showcase knives I refined, but now I think doing some DIY posts might help guys with folders, or at least show them what products are available.

For example, Hawgrider and I differ on the CRKT 'Homefront' and it's "Field Strip Technology" style of assembly. Good fodder for a debate. My side of the issue is that in 90% of the instances my jackknife is used to either prepare or actually eat the food. To that end, the pivot could get soaked in whatever sauce was part of dinner. A "FST" outfitted knife does not need any tools to disassemble, and that makes a simple rinse quite easy and thorough. I'm buying a third style.

So, from now on it's "A Kinder, Gentler Chico." Besides, I can always fall back on the "ignore" feature and never sweat a drop.

Edit: BTW, I called Blue Ridge and I bought the knife. It will be here next week, I will polish the edge and post it ASAP.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> BTW, guys, that last paragraph is no idle boast. I don't like the mental frame of mind I experience in ranting over topics. I want to contribute something positive.
> 
> I'm not well versed on much that goes on in this modern computer driven world, but I have been around knives professionally for 23 years. I can tell what folder you're carrying by the shape of the pocket clip. I used to just showcase knives I refined, but now I think doing some DIY posts might help guys with folders, or at least show them what products are available.
> 
> ...


I have a bigger appreciation for old skool knives. Put a mirror polish on and old case with a stag handle and now you have my attention. Polish an Old timer pocket knife and now you have my attention.

The new style of folders don't appeal to me at all I don't like the screws that hold them together that loosen up and fall out etc... I like folders that are riveted. I like old high carbon steel not stainless.

But thats what make this country great is to each his own. PM me when you restore an old Hunting knife you will have my full attention.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Put a mirror polish on and old case with a stag handle and now you have my attention.


Gee, this is an odd coincidence. You need a polisher (assuming we're discussing the edge) and I'm a polisher. You're a biker, and I'm a biker, which means you get the official Hogley-Ferguson discount. I would have never guessed we are so alike...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Gee, this is an odd coincidence. You need a polisher (assuming we're discussing the edge) and I'm a polisher. You're a biker, and I'm a biker, which means you get the official Hogley-Ferguson discount. I would have never guessed we are so alike...


Have you done any restorations and blade work on old axes , hatchets, throwing knives, bowies, or some jungle blades?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Have you done any restorations and blade work on old axes , hatchets, throwing knives, bowies, or some jungle blades?


The woman who sang at my wedding is a tomahawk thrower for an 1830-style camp-out called a "Rendezvous." I polished the edges of her 'hawks so they stuck reliably.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am so out of date and out of touch. The knife world went and got all fancy. Makes my buck 119 look so out of place.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I am so out of date and out of touch. The knife world went and got all fancy. Makes my buck 119 look so out of place.


It's not really that fancy. I buy knives that are simple but might have one or two options I personally need or want. As you know, my latest knives have that "Field Strip Technology" option.

Oh, I still carry that switchblade, but then, jeans have five pockets. I can carry a the Jim Wagner automatic and a "FST" CRKT Homefront.


----------

